# 15 Acres in MN



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

My neighbors are selling their home and moving to Arizona and asked me to post this for them. They have a very nice 3 bedroom, 2 bath manufactured home on a dead end road. It is on 15 acres that is a mix of field and woods. It has a 2 car garage attached to the house by a very nice breezeway, a gas fireplace, open floor plan, large patio, a pond with a waterfall and a 30 x 40 pole building. It is next to a 650 acre piece of property that has a conservation covenant on it, so it can never be developed. It is 10 minutes from Cloquet, MN and about 25 minutes from Duluth. It is very peaceful out here and there is a lot of deer and wildlife. It is very secluded area and the County forest is within walking distance. The best part is that you would have me for a neighbor! :goodjob: The couple that owns it has taken very good care of it and it is the nicest manufactured home I have seen. They are asking $200,000 for it, but if you would like less acreage, we would be willing to buy 10 of the acres (per zoning you have to sell with 5 acres). I am really going to miss them and hope that I will have someone with the same mindset as me living next door.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Darn, it was sounding pretty good until the price. It's about 25K more than I can spend (contigent upon me selling my land here first).


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I know, I was thinking of you when they decided to sell. If they do go down in price I will let you know. They have $210,000 set in their minds and I am not sure if they are going to budge, they are pretty stuborn! Let me know when you are closer to selling, I have some connections in the real estate field, so I have access to MLS and can look for a good deal for you.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

sancraft said:


> Darn, it was sounding pretty good until the price. It's about 25K more than I can spend (contigent upon me selling my land here first).


The way the market is right now and probably well into the future, I expect when you sell yours, they will come down the 25G's to get it off there hands. :clap:
Dennis


----------

